# Pavé numérique pour son macbook avec iPad



## AppleSpirit (28 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Existe-t-il une application iPad qui me permettrait d'utiliser mon iPad comme un pavé numérique et que je pourrai utiliser avec mon macbook pro ?

Je vois qu'il existe de telles applications pour iPhone mais aucune pour iPad....


----------



## kriso (29 Septembre 2010)

NumberKey fonctionne aussi sur l'ipad.
la preuve ci-dessous 
1234567890
Ce n'est pas une preuve valable mais c'est pourtant avec NumberKey que j'ai écrit ces chiffres. Question de parole.


----------

